# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Neil Harbisson - Njeriu qe degjon ngjyrat

## shigjeta

Neil Harbisson ka lindur ne 1982 dhe eshte artist kibernetik, muzikant dhe interpretues me origjine nga Katalanja, por qe jeton ne Angli. Ai eshte i njohur me se shumti si "njeriu qe degjon ngjyrat". Qe kur lindi Harbison vuante nga akromatopsia, semundje qe i kufizon atij te shoh ngjyrat. Ai e shikon boten vetem ne ngjyrat, bardh e zi dhe nuancat midis tyre.  Ne moshen gjashtembedhjete vjeçare ai filloi studimin e arteve te bukura ne Institutin Alexandre Satorras, ku iu lejua te perdorte vetem ngjyrat bardh, gri dhe te zeze per punimet e tij. Te gjitha krijimet e asaj kohe jane ne keto ngjyra. Ne 2002 ai shkoi ne Angli per te studiuar kompozicion ne ne Kolegjin e Arteve Dartington. Aty ai u njoh me zbulimet e fundit te Adam Montandonit ne fushen e kibernetikes, veçanerisht per ndjesine e shqisave. Adam Montandoni dizenjoi nje aparature qe vendoset ne koke dhe ka formen e nje syri, syrikibernetik, aparat i cili rregjistron ngjyrat dhe i trasmeton duke i konvertuar ne formen e tingujve. Harbisoni punoi me perkushtim qe te dallonte ngjyrat duke degjuar frekuencat e ndryshme te tingujve. Pas permisimeve qe iu ben aparatures, ai mund te degjoj/shikoj deri ne 360 nuanca ngjyrash. Se fundmi ai po punon te dalloj nepermjet tingujve, infra te kuqe (ngjyre qe normalisht syri i njeriut nuk e shikon) dhe ultraviolet (qe eshte e demshme per lekuren e njeriut) 

_ARTI_

Perpara se Harbison te kishte syrinkibernetik, veprat e tij ishin te gjitha bardh e zi. Tani ai e shikon boten me nje game te gjere ngjyrash, qe i ka mundesuar te paraqesi punimet e tij me ngjyra te ndezura ne shume panaire.
Kjo aparature i lejon Harbisonit jo vetem "te shoh" boten me ngjyra, por edhe te gjithe tingujt qe degjon perreth t'i "perkthej" ne ngjyra. "Color Scores" eshte nje seri pikturash ku ai ka transformuar ne ngjyra, 100 notat e para te pjeseve te njohura muzikore.

_permbledhur nga
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16681630
http://www.wix.com/eyeborg/neil-harbisson_

----------


## shigjeta

Neil Harbisson ka qene fokus i shume programeve dhe artikujve ne media. Nje prej tyre, me poshte





Si aparatura "perkthen" ngjyrat ne tinguj

----------


## thirsty

Kur e lexova titullin dola ne dy perfundime.
1. Ose eshte sheruar e mund ti dalloje ngjyrat (genjen)
2. Ose fale nje vegle qe leshon frekuenci te ndryshem per cdo ngjyre te ndryshme

Tema do ishte me e sakte sikur aparati te vihej ne titull.

----------

